# NT Scan tomorrow. I am so nervous



## animalcracker

Hello ladies

I will be 12 weeks tomorrow and I am getting my NT scan at 8:30am. I am terrified:nope:

Has anyone here had an NT scan? What can I expect and how soon are results available?

Thank you in advance ladies!:flower:


----------



## Claireyb1

Hi, I know what you mean about being scared. You just don't know what to expect.
I had mine just after 12 weeks and the sonographer told me the Nuchal fold measurement there and then. I then had my bloods taken after my scan and got the results about 2 weeks later. I understood that I would have been called within a couple of days of the test if there was a problem.
I am not too sure how they do things in the states, but I hope this helps?
xxx


----------



## animalcracker

Claireyb1 said:


> Hi, I know what you mean about being scared. You just don't know what to expect.
> I had mine just after 12 weeks and the sonographer told me the Nuchal fold measurement there and then. I then had my bloods taken after my scan and got the results about 2 weeks later. I understood that I would have been called within a couple of days of the test if there was a problem.
> I am not too sure how they do things in the states, but I hope this helps?
> xxx

Thank you so much for this! I hope I am as lucky and get told the fold measurement tomorrow, too.:hugs:


----------



## _Vicky_

Hi ya 

I also was told the measurements at the scan (1.1mm and 1.4mm) and had the bloods taken then was told I would be telephoned if high risk. I couldnt wait so left it a week and called them - they told me over the phone I was 1:3700 and 1:4500 - i got the letter a week or so later 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mabythistime

So eventually, my turn is here. I have to go for NT on 8 September and am so scared too. Great to read this post with all the good results.


----------



## Junebug_CJ

:hugs: Good luck!!! When I had it done in my first pregnancy, they told me the measurements on the spot as well!


----------



## Garnet

Good luck! You will be fine!!!


----------



## animalcracker

Mabythistime said:


> So eventually, my turn is here. I have to go for NT on 8 September and am so scared too. Great to read this post with all the good results.

Best of luck to you! I know how nervous you are - it really is a scary thing! They should give you your scan results right there. Two things to ask 1) can you see the nasal bone? Is it present? and 2) what is the fluid measurement.

They'll take your bloods also and ask some family history and you should get your results in about a week.

Good luck!! Let us know how you make out!:hugs:


----------



## inxsmhpy

It's mine tomorrow....very,very,very nervous!!


----------



## Mabythistime

animalcracker said:


> Mabythistime said:
> 
> 
> So eventually, my turn is here. I have to go for NT on 8 September and am so scared too. Great to read this post with all the good results.
> 
> Best of luck to you! I know how nervous you are - it really is a scary thing! They should give you your scan results right there. Two things to ask 1) can you see the nasal bone? Is it present? and 2) what is the fluid measurement.
> 
> They'll take your bloods also and ask some family history and you should get your results in about a week.
> 
> Good luck!! Let us know how you make out!:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for the good advice! I will take those questions with!


----------



## Mabythistime

inxsmhpy said:


> It's mine tomorrow....very,very,very nervous!!

All the best, and come back an share if you like :flower:


----------



## inxsmhpy

Thanks Mabythistime :flower:

It went well measurements were great so just waiting for blood results back now! My dates got put forward two days too :thumbup:

Best of luck for yours :hugs:


----------



## Mabythistime

Yay!!!!!!!!!Congrats. This is a good thread. Ill be back after the 8th with my news. Happy for you. O and the best.....your pregnancy is now two days shorted - he he.

xx


----------



## inxsmhpy

Thanks! Yep two days shorter is good indeed!

Make sure you do come back and let us know how yours goes...eeeeek I will know my combined result by then I'm guessing:haha:


----------



## inxsmhpy

Got my combined risk results back today-1:2335 for Trisomy 21(Down's Syndrome) and 1:19341 for Trisomy 13/18 :happydance: So relieved!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Awesome results!!!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, ive decided to have the nuchal test done, got my scan date for this on 3rd October, seems so far away and im completely nervous already!!! I wish i hadnt agreed to have it done but dh is wanting to find out.......i so hope i get to now the measurements at the scan! 

Congrats to those with fab results, i will be stalking this thread to see how everyones results turn out........good luck to all. im sure we will all be fine and roll on 3rd October!!!!!!x


----------



## Mabythistime

So, tomorrow is the big day for me...Seems like my nerves are here. Eeeck! I still dont know what my feelings are on this, but I will go with it anyway.

Babyhopes, the time really flies. All the best!


----------



## inxsmhpy

:hugs: Good luck to you both x x x x


----------



## jo14

this is my 4th baby and I have never heard of this test???? EEEEKK is it something I will need to have, sorry for being so gormless


----------



## Sewergrrl

Good luck on your tests today Mabythistime and to you as well babyhopes for yours in October.

Jo, if you haven't been 35 at/near the time of delivery, than some OB's (or Midwives) don't refer you for the NT test and the other genetic abnormalities that can be found early via blood/ultrasound. You may or may not have the test this time. It's really up to your doc. Well and you too, as you don't have to have the testing. For me, most of it was "what am I going to do with a number if it's high risk?" Pretty much nothing except for the trisomy 18/13, which could require some difficult decisions.


----------



## jo14

ok thanks for info last time i was pregnant i was 30. So thats prob why i not heard of it. Will see what they have to say when i get booked in im 36 and will be 37 at start of november x x


----------



## Mabythistime

Glad it is over. It ended up being a very nice experience..Although I have not received the results, I managed to peak the measurement. 1.94mm. Everything else was perfect. Baby was kicking, stretching and waving.

The lady that did the scan even included a bit of 4D as well. 

Will get the numbers on Monday probably. Baby measures 12w6d.

Whoo hooo!


----------



## Flowerbaby

Awww im so glad all went well for you hun, great news! Sounds lile you had a lovely scan! :hugs: Cant wait for mine to be over with, we have decided not to tell anybody until we get results...please please let all be okay for us [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## inxsmhpy

Yay :happydance: maybethistime- really pleased for you! X x x


----------



## Sewergrrl

Mabythistime said:


> Glad it is over. It ended up being a very nice experience..Although I have not received the results, I managed to peak the measurement. 1.94mm. Everything else was perfect. Baby was kicking, stretching and waving.
> 
> The lady that did the scan even included a bit of 4D as well.
> 
> Will get the numbers on Monday probably. Baby measures 12w6d.
> 
> Whoo hooo!

YAY!!!! That's a normal NT measurement. :)


----------



## MYBABY4

I go for my NT scan on Thursday and am a nervous wreck!! Has anyone on here gotten a high risk result?? If so what where did you go from there?? Im 35 and this is my 4th pregnancy....just a worry wart is what I am haha

Thanks for any input you ladies can give me :flower:


----------



## AngelUK

I had my NT scan last Wednesday and had tears streaming down my face throughout. It was too wonderful to see my twins kick and wave! My tech gave me the measurements and they are noted down in my maternity record as well. I did see the nasal bones so I didn't ask about them especially but the tech said all looked totally fine to her. The measurements were 1.7 for twin A and 1.4 for twin B. Does this sound ok? I am 41. Oh and I too was told that if there was a problem they would call me within the next few days but if all was ok I'd get a letter within the next 3 weeks. I haven't heard from them so far so fingers crossed :D


----------



## canntinny

I have to go for NT on 8 September and am so scared too.


----------



## Flowerbaby

Hi girls, had my nt scan last week all went well, i wascompletely petrified but had a lovely scan, bubs nuchal fold was 1.6mm and ive just got results back at 1 in 50,000 for downs. Am so very very happy!!!! Im 35 so was expecting a lowish number so was amazed at this result! Phew time to really enjoy this pregnancy now!! Good luck to anyone waiting to go for scans, am sure you will be fine....big hugs xx


----------



## Sunshine12

I dont know alot about these scans but will be having one done as Im 38. What measurements are classed as OK? Im already worrying about this and Im not even 7 weeks yet.


----------



## jules7521

My NT scan is this coming wednesday the 19th of October and of course nervous as heck. Prescan the ob said my odds of down's was 1/300 and he didnt mention the rest.. or maybe I didn't hear him lol I've had a pretty rough start to this pregnancy from a botched ultrasound at 10 weeks telling me they saw a 7 week sac and that I had miscarried, only to get a " real" scan done 4 days later to see a very healthy happy wiggle bean with a great HB. Soooo I'm keeping my fingers crossed all goes well :)


----------



## AngelUK

Sunshine I cannot tell you exactly what is deemed ok and what isn't. I know my measurements of 1.4 and 1.7 were considered good and normal. If you want a bit more info on the scan and the blood tests this website seems quite informative. Good luck :)


----------

